# For the record....



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a stalker. A* new* member who just joined 10 days ago and already knows everything about me.  I should be flattered but it's rather creepy. I've gotten 3 nasty visitor page messages and a pm from a pot calling the kettle black.

Apparently this "new" member has gotten "* several *pm's that _I_ am a returning banned member" 

I would just like to set the record straight. I am NOT a previously permanently banned member named "ally", who I have never heard of before today.

I couldn't pretend to be someone else if I were paid to as anyone who knows me could tell in a nanosecond. Nor do I spend my free time trolling a pet forum FGS.

Someone really needs to get a hobby or occupation in order to keep their idle mind occupied.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> I have a stalker. A* new* member who just joined 10 days ago and already knows everything about me.  I should be flattered but it's rather creepy. I've gotten 3 nasty visitor page messages and a pm from a pot calling the kettle black.
> 
> Apparently this "new" member has gotten "* several *pm's that _I_ am a returning banned member"
> 
> ...


Knows everything about you  How???? People can assume they 'know' things about you, but the reality is, they know b*gger all.

Internet ............... we can be who we wanna be.

And yes, I really do look like Cindy Crawford 

TT - rise above it


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmm, now that's a phrase which was used when referring to a certain member who likes to get others banned. You can turn off visitor messaging so she/he can't stalk that aspect and reduce what you say on your personal profile. 

Hey, you've been very quiet recently, you been busy, hun?


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Sounds like you have yet another admirer TT....You Lucky thing you


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ppl have nothing better to do so sad don't let them bog you down


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

You were supposed to be someone else last week :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonytibbs (Aug 15, 2013)

It is YOU that is all over the forum talking about me. 

I simply messaged you to try and get you to stop. 

And now you post this thread about me. It is you doing the stalking, not I. 

You are also running a whispering campaign via pm.

And calling me mentally ill is just not nice.

As I said, I will just ignore you now. You are actually making yourself look lame and bullying. 

You are trying to be clever and turn the tables, brainwash members into thinking I am the bad one, but it is you that keeps talking about ME on endless threads :lol:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> You were supposed to be someone else last week :lol: :lol:


How many people have you actually been TT?

Seriously though...Nasty PMs are out of order..If they were so cocksure of what they secretly sent you then why couldn't they post their comments for all to see.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tonytibbs said:


> It is YOU that is all over the forum talking about me.
> 
> I simply messaged you to try and get you to stop.
> 
> ...


Uh oh, I predict a thread closure


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wellllllllllll, I is confused now :crazy:

Doesn't take much though


----------



## tonytibbs (Aug 15, 2013)

dougal22 said:


> Knows everything about you  How???? People can assume they 'know' things about you, but the reality is, they know b*gger all.
> 
> Internet ............... we can be who we wanna be.
> 
> ...


Toby is telling everyone I am past member Boadicea (I am not).

So it is Toby running the slander campaign against me, not the other way about, as she is trying to make out.

I was simply pointing out to her that she should know how I feel, as she has been accused of the same thing (being a past member).

I guess this forum doesn't listen to reason?


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey, I want to be the last one to post on a closed thread.

I'm the thread killer :thumbup1:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

dougal22 said:


> Uh oh, I predict a thread closure


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

No...I want to be the last poster


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah I know, water off a duck's back. I couldn't pretend to be someone else no matter how hard I tried  I stopped lying years ago when it became apparent it would _always_ come out and wasn't worth it in the end. So it's a bit disheartening to be accused of such a thing by someone who is doing exactly what they are accusing me of. :shocked:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tonytibbs said:


> *Toby is telling everyone I am past member Boadicea (I am not).*
> 
> So it is Toby running the slander campaign against me, not the other way about, as she is trying to make out.
> 
> ...


Well, for the record, TT is my 'friend' and she hasn't told me that you're a returning member, so the 'whisper campaign' can't be very widespread.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

No me! I wanna be the last.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Toby is a girl  

:lol: :lol: why was I under the impression you were male ....sorry Toby


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

You don't have to justify yourself to anyone TT. 

Ignore it and carry on doing what you do xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Nope its ME who is the thread killer


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

loubyfrog said:


> No...I want to be the last poster


No, it's my turn


----------



## tonytibbs (Aug 15, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> How many people have you actually been TT?
> 
> Seriously though...Nasty PMs are out of order..If they were so cocksure of what they secretly sent you then why couldn't they post their comments for all to see.


My 3 vm's were not nasty, and ONE pm was not nasty either. I was simply trying to (begging) her to stop with the witch hunt against me.

It is Toby accusing me of stalking her and calling me mentally ill via vm (she hastily deleted it after she sent it).


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> Toby is a girl
> 
> :lol: :lol: why was I under the impression you were male ....sorry Toby


yep toby is a girl but she talks about Male organs quite a lot so no wonder you thinks shes a he.

Is the thread closed yet.....am I the last poster


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thread killer


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tonytibbs said:


> Toby is telling everyone I am past member Boadicea (I am not).


Who have I told *that* to?  And are you denying you're a past member?


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm last


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

whose Boadicea


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

A bank holiday weekend is never complete with a petforum scandal!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

As usual, I don't understand what's going on


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

loubyfrog said:


> whose Boadicea


Some numpty


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> yep toby is a girl but* she talks about Male organs quite a lot* so no wonder you thinks shes a he.
> 
> Is the thread closed yet.....am I the last poster


Are you implying that I have PENIS ENVY?


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> whose Boadicea


some old queen I think.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

loubyfrog said:


> whose Boadicea


That's what I was wondering


----------



## tonytibbs (Aug 15, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Who have I told *that* to?  And are you denying you're a past member?


I have noooooo clue who Boadicea is, that is the point. 

And you did tell someone, cos they messaged me, to tell me. :'(


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> Are you implying that I have PENIS ENVY?


Stop talking about penises. At 97 years old, all this talk of willies, I'll have a heart attack


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

havoc said:


> As usual, I don't understand what's going on


me neither.lol


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

lilythepink said:


> some old queen I think.


Did she ride naked on some horses in a nursery rhyme or am i thinking of someone else


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Such fun . PF has been boring today UP TILL NOW


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

yaaaaaay......I'm still the last poster:thumbup1:


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> Did she ride naked on some horses in a nursery rhyme or am i thinking of someone else


wasn't that Lady Godiva who rode naked through Coventry?


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Such fun . PF has been boring today UP TILL NOW


:lol:

It's the 'deja vu' thread


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

loubyfrog said:


> Did she ride naked on some horses in a nursery rhyme or am i thinking of someone else


That was Godiva ....or something like that ... I think


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

tonytibbs said:


> Toby is telling everyone I am past member Boadicea (I am not).
> 
> So it is Toby running the slander campaign against me, not the other way about, as she is trying to make out.


You were suspected of being a past member long before you started heckling Toby Tyler.


----------



## tonytibbs (Aug 15, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> whose Boadicea


Ask Toby!I looked her up, she is no longer a member and has a cat called Tibbs...I guess that was why she thought I was her, my username has Tibbs in it!  All very silly really!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

loubyfrog said:


> yaaaaaay......I'm still the last poster:thumbup1:


Erm, no you're not


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

paddyjulie said:


> That's what I was wondering


Me four


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I am Oh yes ...


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> That was Godiva ....or something like that ... I think


Oh yes....thats who i was thinking off


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

londongal796 said:


> You were suspected of being a past member long before you started heckling Toby Tyler.


It doesn't take a genius does it. Subtle signs even 'I' noticed lol, and that is saying something because I usually miss everything. But ya remember little things from the past, they have the same friends, make the same threads and fall out with the same people lol


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

londongal796 said:


> You were suspected of being a past member long before you started heckling Toby Tyler.


^^^^^ tis is true ^^^^^^


----------



## tonytibbs (Aug 15, 2013)

Anyway TT is trying to bait me into an argument. So obvious. So I will leave it there.

I just wanted to post my side. I am new, so don't have the back up and support TT has, to whip up a hate campaign against me.

Goodnight!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> I am Oh yes ...


Nope 

....


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

dougal22 said:


> Nope
> 
> ....


Will you all stop posting god dam it :mad2:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Will you all stop posting god dam it :mad2:


I will if you will


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

It going to close in a minute you naughty posters :mad2: lol


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

dougal22 said:


> I will if you will


Go on then


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

tonytibbs said:


> Ask Toby!I looked her up, she is no longer a member and has a cat called Tibbs...I guess that was why she thought I was her, my username has Tibbs in it!  All very silly really!


You're a proper super sleuth aint ya!!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

HaHA! late entry thread killer! 

Nice cup of tea while we wait anyone?


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

*and breathe*


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Did someone say they wanted a thread closing......wait no more


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Wait till I chop up my melon


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Go on then


I lied 

.....


----------



## tonytibbs (Aug 15, 2013)

londongal796 said:


> You were suspected of being a past member long before you started heckling Toby Tyler.


Are you serious? It was you and TT heckling and bitching about me on that Rep thread in Cat Chat. I have been nothing but nice to everyone. Then I saw your thread and all the mean things you were saying about me.

Some of you were just jealous of my pretty green lights, given to me by Waterlily, CRL and a few others. No mystery........


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> HaHA! late entry thread killer!
> 
> Nice cup of tea while we wait anyone?


yes please...you,paddyjulie and dougal can all go and make a nice cuppa while i stay here....milk,no sugar please


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

I miss all the good stuff...


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

i also thought TT was a bloke until the reveal yourself thread on the cat chat 

cant comment on anything else being discussed on the thread im too confused 


oohhh am i the last poster lol


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> Did someone say they wanted a thread closing......wait no more


Whisky anyone?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Aurelie said:


> HaHA! late entry thread killer!
> 
> Nice cup of tea while we wait anyone?


You got any cake to go with it


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> Wait till I chop up my melon


one down.....2 to go!!

be slow and steady with that knife PJ....


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

dougal22 said:


> Whisky anyone?


With a nice potato bake?


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

loubyfrog said:


> yes please...you,paddyjulie and dougal can all go and make a nice cuppa while i stay here....milk,no sugar please


O/H has just made me a cuppa; get your own


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I bet lynn is having a Pimm's cocktail right now and pondering whether or not to keep it up or be a proper mod and close it.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> Whisky anyone?


Haha love it :thumbup1:


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

coffee for me i dont like tea


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Still here   

Just pouring myself a Gin


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

and a chocolate hob nob pleeeeeeze


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Wait till I chop up my melon


Balls are nicer. Melon balls I mean


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Tut,

How many times have I to tell you lot


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Still here
> 
> Just pouring myself a Gin


You old lush you


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

dougal22 said:


> Balls are nicer. Melon balls I mean


Yum..nice and juicy balls...


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I might have a spot of ice cream while I ponder the need for three vm's and a pm - must have been in a really large font so they wouldn't all fit on one


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

paddyjulie said:


> Just pouring myself a Gin


[youtube_browser]ab9ew4G5UXU[/youtube_browser]

:lol:


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Yum..nice and juicy balls...


Strawberries for me later.

Once this bloody thread has closed


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Is everyone still here??

theres a really juicy thread over in the dog section....QUICK GO AND LOOK!!!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

loubyfrog said:


> Is everyone still here??
> 
> theres a really juicy thread over in the dog section....QUICK GO AND LOOK!!!


Woteva :frown2:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]ab9ew4G5UXU[/youtube_browser]
> 
> :lol:


I know your tactics ..if I watch it I will miss posting then some one else will be the thread killer....me too clever 

Watch it later ....lol


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

loubyfrog said:


> Is everyone still here??
> 
> theres a really juicy thread over in the dog section....QUICK GO AND LOOK!!!


To the Batmobile!!! we'll get there faster!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

We can't watch videos now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We're all killers in the making


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Maybe we should all indulge in a spot of swearing to speed things up...


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Oh Lordy .....what was this thread about originally ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

paddyjulie said:


> Oh Lordy .....what was this thread about originally ?


Soup...


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Oh Lordy .....what was this thread about originally ?


Who cares.

All I know is, I've divorced Cheryl Cole's arse for this thread


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

Aurelie said:


> Maybe we should all indulge in a spot of swearing to speed things up...


Bum poo willy!!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

jon bda said:


> Soup...


Heinz cream of tomato ...yummy


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Soup...


I love soup, lentil and bacon


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

you people post so fast, i refresshed the page and there waslike 2 new pages ool


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I can't multitask!!

trying to watch videos,read and like everyones posts AND kill this thread all at once.

I'm a failure!!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Bum poo willy!!!


Wow, that's really hardcore :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

loubyfrog said:


> I can't multitask!!
> 
> trying to watch videos,read and like everyones posts AND kill this thread all at once.
> 
> I'm a failure!!


Yes you are :lol: :lol: 
.......because I've killed it


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

paddyjulie said:


> Yum..nice and juicy balls...


For some strange reason I get a feeling it involves a set of 'em.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Yes you are :lol: :lol:
> .......because I've killed it


I might have to let you kill it cos I need a wee


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Maybe this will do it?


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> For some strange reason I get a feeling it involves a set of 'em.


Hmm, but are they juicy?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Still going.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

[youtube_browser]Hs4Ma7J0cyg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

dougal22 said:


> I might have to let you kill it cos I need a wee


Ahh to hell..just do it ..somethings are more important...clean up later


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

How long is this going to go on for....Antiques roadshow is on in 10 Minutes and I'll be fuming if i miss Eric Knowles!!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

dougal22 said:


> I might have to let you kill it cos I need a wee


ya lightweight!!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

paddyjulie said:


> Oh Lordy .....what was this thread about originally ?


I don't remember but as hostess with the mostess for this hate fest, it should be me offering refreshments.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Ahh to hell..just do it ..somethings are more important...clean up later


Phew, that's better 

Good job I can run up and down stairs!


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

Beer coming out of nose! Too funny!!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

astro2011 said:


> Maybe this will do it?


Ahhh ..something just came back to me...it wasn't you Toby who was accused of being someone else last week...it was someone else...duh

Dunno why that picture reminded me :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

[youtube_browser]NfPndEB2ec0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> I don't remember but as hostess with the mostess for this hate fest, *it should be me offering refreshments*.


Put the kettle on love


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> I don't remember but as hostess with the mostess for this hate fest, it should be me offering refreshments.


Quite right Toby Tyler, please can I have a cup of tea and some peanut butter and strawberry jam on toast


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> I don't remember but as hostess with the mostess for this hate fest, it should be me offering refreshments.


frothy coffee for me please TT


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

[youtube_browser]Zwiarm9fiIk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

dougal22 said:


> Phew, that's better
> 
> Good job I can run up and down stairs!


Tut...I wanted to call you pissy knickers ....


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> I might have to let you kill it cos I need a wee


Me too!!1 I'm trying to hold it!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

astro2011 said:


> Me too!!1 I'm trying to hold it!


Do it, do it, do it, do it .....


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> How long is this going to go on for....Antiques roadshow is on in 10 Minutes and I'll be fuming if i miss Eric Knowles!!


Record it, there may be past history here soon

Who mentioned penis envy earlier, here is mine


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

dougal22 said:


> Hmm, but are they juicy?


If they're on PF they must be juicy fruit


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> Me too!!1 I'm trying to hold it!


Just think of Niagra falls and all the taps in your house been turned on maxi blast and you'll be fine


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> Me too!!1 I'm trying to hold it!


Being a bloke i can pee in this empty bottle of Bud...but it might spill...umm...
:001_huh:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> Me too!!1 I'm trying to hold it!


Best go otherwise Paddyjulie will call you pissy knickers too!

Plus, it gets you out of the running for killer title


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> I don't remember but as hostess with the mostess for this hate fest, it should be me offering refreshments.


Oooh got any choccy biccies, I'm a sucker for a hob nob! a cup of tea would be nice 'an all since your offering!

What we having for tea later, I reckon we are here for the long haul


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

Poor lynn and the mods must feel like they have about 50 naughty children to keep in line :lol:


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

Tadaaaaaaa one dead thread.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Knew I should never have drank that water before coming on here! Now I'm paying for it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

For everyone needing a wee...










:lol:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

MissShelley said:


> Oooh got any choccy biccies, I'm a sucker for a hob nob! a cup of tea would be nice 'an all since your offering!
> 
> What we having for tea later, I reckon we are here for the long haul


I'm gonna ask hubby to make me a packed Munch.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

smiler84 said:


> Poor lynn and the mods must feel like they have about 50 naughty children to keep in line :lol:


Where! :001_huh:


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

Damn that didn't work!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> If they're on PF they must be juicy fruit


Being on PF doesn't make them young and lush you know 



jon bda said:


> Being a bloke i can pee in this empty bottle of Bud...but it might spill...umm...
> :001_huh:


Stop bragging


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

jon bda said:


> For everyone needing a wee...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So cruel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

loubyfrog said:


> I'm gonna ask hubby to make me a packed Munch.


Ooh tell him I'll have cheese and pickle... Got any scotch eggs? I'm partial to one of those


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

This can be a strange place, sometimes

Threads just seem to go off willy nilly and I just get sooooooooo confused:confused5:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

jon bda said:


> Being a bloke i can pee in this empty bottle of Bud...but it might spill...umm...
> :001_huh:


Watch ya don't get our willy stuck...don't want poor miss Shelly to have to drive you to hospital ...now that would be embarrassing . Wouldn't it


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

MissShelley said:


> Ooh tell him I'll have cheese and pickle... Got any scotch eggs? I'm partial to one of those


No scotchy eggs but i'm sure that tesco express just round the corner from your house will have some.

While your there will you get me a packet of teddy pom poms (ready salted please)


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

chichi said:


> This can be a strange place, sometimes
> 
> Threads just seem to go off willy nilly and I just get sooooooooo confused:confused5:


All this talk of willies is not good


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

chichi said:


> *This can be a strange place, sometimes*
> 
> Threads just seem to go off willy nilly and I just get sooooooooo confused:confused5:


It's because the forum's full of odd balls (except me)


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> Watch ya don't get our willy stuck...don't want poor miss Shelly to have to drive you to hospital ...now that would be embarrassing . Wouldn't it


If he could fit his willy in a Bud bottle, I don't think he'd let on tbh.....that would have to be one very skinny willy indeedy lol


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I made it!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

chichi said:


> If he could fit his willy in a Bud bottle, I don't think he'd let on tbh.....that would have to be one very skinny willy indeedy lol


I know :lol: :lol:

Sorry


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

paddyjulie said:


> Watch ya don't get our willy stuck...don't want poor miss Shelly to have to drive you to hospital ...now that would be embarrassing . Wouldn't it


After having to explain how i 'fell on it' last time...i may be in a pickle if it happens again!!!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

dougal22 said:


> It's because the forum's full of odd balls (except me)


and me of course....I'm just a thread killer!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

dougal22 said:


> It's because the forum's full of odd balls (except me)


Speak for yourself, my balls, quite frankly, are not odd :thumbup1:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

smiler84 said:


> Poor lynn and the mods must feel like they have about 50 naughty children to keep in line :lol:


Nah, theycare too busy looking at my ladt but one post

Darn it, I thought that would be the killer


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

I have joined in briefly but I'm about to get put off by pizza!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> All this talk of willies is not good


If it's not "willies" its "crap" in this place.....so all is good in PF Land :001_huh:

Can't believe this hasn't been closed yet. I'm often the poster of doom, so could happen anytime now..........


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

loubyfrog said:


> and me of course....I'm just a thread killer!!


Really?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

paddyjulie said:


> Ahhh ..something just came back to me...it wasn't you Toby who was accused of being someone else last week...it was someone else...duh
> 
> Dunno why that picture reminded me :lol:


Oh yeah, back on that. PM said that was "axyl" and we were in cahoots 'cause spirited is my 'friend' which she is.

First I ever heard of either axyl or ally was in the pm I received today. Who are they any whew?


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Wyrekin said:


> I have joined in briefly but I'm about to get put off by pizza!


yum yum...what flavour?

I'm sure everyone else on here is starving? why don't you all sneak off and grab yourselves a sarnie...I'll keep watch one here and make sure no-one posts anything!!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> Oh yeah, back on that. PM said that was "axyl" and we were in cahoots 'cause spirited is my american "friend".
> 
> First I ever heard of either axyl or ally was in the pm I received today. Who are they any whew?


Old members...who I believe set up on their own...I think 

I get confused these days ..... Its sometimes like a merry go round


----------



## tonytibbs (Aug 15, 2013)

General chat thread, photo bombing thread, page 5 near bottom of page. Nearly the whole Cat Chat rep thread....

Who is heckling who? And who keeps talking about ME and posting threads about me? 

My pm and 3 visitor messages were in reply to her vms to me. I was BEGGING for a truce, but she carries on, as seen here. My messages were NOT nasty, as she is making out. She called me paranoid and mentally ill, she is the nasty one.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> Oh yeah, back on that. PM said that was "*axyl*" and we were in cahoots 'cause spirited is my american "friend".
> 
> First I ever heard of either axyl or ally was in the pm I received today. Who are they any whew?


Axyl? Who the f*ck is Axyl?

:lol:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Being a bloke i can pee in this empty bottle of Bud...but it might spill...umm...
> :001_huh:





paddyjulie said:


> Watch ya don't get our willy stuck...don't want poor miss Shelly to have to drive you to hospital ...now that would be embarrassing . Wouldn't it


We would need pic evidence, and whats the bet that would be the killer and we aint even got AC no more


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Oh yeah, back on that. PM said that was "axyl" and we were in cahoots 'cause spirited is my 'friend' which she is.
> 
> First I ever heard of either axyl or ally was in the pm I received today. Who are they any whew?


are they members of guns & roses


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

chichi said:


> If he could fit his willy in a Bud bottle, I don't think he'd let on tbh.....that would have to be one very skinny willy indeedy lol


maybe this is his willyhttp://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/skinnywilly_zpse8a4a1eb.jpg.html]


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tonytibbs said:


> General chat thread, photo bombing thread, page 5 near bottom of page.
> 
> Who is heckling who? And who keeps talking about ME and posting threads about me?


Links please. Some of us don't have time to look as we're too busy waiting for this one to close


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

loubyfrog said:


> are they members of guns & roses


I wonder if Axyl, Slash and co like hamsters, kittens or fluffy little poodles?


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

loubyfrog said:


> yum yum...what flavour?
> 
> I'm sure everyone else on here is starving? why don't you all sneak off and grab yourselves a sarnie...I'll keep watch one here and make sure no-one posts anything!!!


Only margarita but very tasty!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

wow...a vase on AR has just been priced at 10 grand!!! 

Why don't you all just pop along and record it to watch later.......I'll keep guard over here!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

chichi said:


> If he could fit his willy in a Bud bottle, I don't think he'd let on tbh.....that would have to be one very skinny willy indeedy lol


Its skinny due to the hoover 'ahem' incident i will have you know...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I feel like I need a fine wine to go with this popcorn 

Can anyone recommend a sassy little number I can pick up from my local Esso?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I feel like I need a fine wine to go with this popcorn
> 
> Can anyone recommend a sassy little number I can pick up from my local Esso?


Diesel ain't bad


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I feel like I need a fine wine to go with this popcorn
> 
> Can anyone recommend a sassy little number I can pick up from my local Esso?


Four star always goes down well


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wyrekin said:


> Only margarita but very tasty!


Margarita is the best pizza :thumbup1: even better with mushies on it


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> diesel ain't bad :d


gmta!

.....


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

i think the mods are all out partying you know, bank holiday and that, they are getting wasted and they will be too hungover in the morning, so i think the thread has a while left lol although i dont even know what its about anymore, 17 pages of stuff to get the thread closed lol. record.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

dougal22 said:


> Four star always goes down well


And I'll grab a nice two-stroke oil for my nightcap


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> Diesel ain't bad


I was gonna suggest unleaded...It has a sweet aroma of lemongrass,tarmac and rust.

Would highly recommend it.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I think the Mods are all off an a Bank Holiday Jolly  and that mean the forum is ours to do with what we will


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> i think the mods are all out partying you know, bank holiday and that, they are getting wasted and they will be too hungover in the morning, so i think the thread has a while left lol although i dont even know what its about anymore, 17 pages of stuff to get the thread closed lol. record.


Give it another thirty or so pages and it might even be longer than one of Tink's threads


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Margarita is the best pizza :thumbup1: even better with mushies on it


This one's extra cheesy!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Margarita is the best pizza :thumbup1: even better with mushies on it


*barf*

Pizza = cheese = devil's food.

Million times worse topped with the evil fungi


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> Give it another thirty or so pages and it might even be longer than one of Tink's threads


You beat me to it! :lol:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Wyrekin said:


> Only margarita but very tasty!


Margaritas the best:thumbup1: with a bit of garlic on....but then that would be garlic bread wouldn't it


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> i think the mods are all out partying you know, bank holiday and that, they are getting wasted and they will be too hungover in the morning, so i think the thread has a while left lol although i dont even know what its about anymore, 17 pages of stuff to get the thread closed lol. record.


I know you game...your trying to make us think we don't need post anymore..then you can be the thread killer....Yep caught ya


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

tonytibbs said:


> General chat thread, photo bombing thread, page 5 near bottom of page. Nearly the whole Cat Chat rep thread....
> 
> Who is heckling who? And who keeps talking about ME and posting threads about me?
> 
> My pm and 3 visitor messages were in reply to her vms to me. I was BEGGING for a truce, but she carries on, as seen here. My messages were NOT nasty, as she is making out. She called me paranoid and mentally ill, she is the nasty one.


Is this what you are getting upset about:



> Rep worthy :laugh:


?????? :001_huh:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Aurelie said:


> Give it another thirty or so pages and it might even be longer than one of Tink's threads


Hmmm, I will do a daily food diary. That'll send you all to sleep and I win


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> I know you game...your trying to make us think we don't need post anymore..then you can be the thread killer....Yep caught ya


ive never got a thread closed i dont think today is the day either, but no harm in trying lol


----------



## tonytibbs (Aug 15, 2013)

DOUGAL you wanted links:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/321956-your-photobombs-5.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/321844-reputation-curiosity.html

You decide who the baddie is!

And of course she then posts this thread about me. 

And the fact she had the cheek to say I was stalking her. She called me paranoid and mentally ill via vm, so of course I will send her a pm to TRY and to get her to stop.


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

dougal22 said:


> *barf*
> 
> Pizza = cheese = devil's food.
> 
> Million times worse topped with the evil fungi


But but but pizza is great! How can you not like pizza!!



loubyfrog said:


> Margaritas the best:thumbup1: with a bit of garlic on....but then that would be garlic bread wouldn't it


Ooo I have garlic bread in the freezer... Hmm... Pizza and garlic bread, too doughy?


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Whoooo hooooo

I checked out photobomb thread and this one is still going

Gotta catch up though now :


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

MontyMaude said:


> I think the Mods are all off an a Bank Holiday Jolly  and that mean the forum is ours to do with what we will


Right, in that case we need to despatch someone into dog chat to announce that staffies are killers, someone into cat chat to start a thread proclaiming that people that let their cats out are neglectful murderers and someone into reptiles to say that pythons are a good starter pet. That should do it


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Its skinny due to the hoover 'ahem' incident i will have you know...


I'm picturing some awful scene, with Miss Shelley and a hoover.....and you are screaming......loudly


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

tonytibbs said:


> DOUGAL you wanted links:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/321956-your-photobombs-5.html
> 
> ...


like they say on Russell Howards good news....."Aint nobody got time for that"

We've got a thread to kill here


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

dougal22 said:


> *barf*
> 
> Pizza = cheese = devil's food.
> 
> Million times worse topped with the evil fungi


No way 

Food of the Gods that is


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> *ive never got a thread closed *i dont think today is the day either, but no harm in trying lol


Awww, you haven't lived if you haven't had a thread closed :lol:

not that I'll let you win this one either


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

dougal22 said:


> Hmmm, I will do a daily food diary. That'll send you all to sleep and I win


Not if we all knock back several cans of Monster a day...haha!!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

whats this juicy thread in dog section?


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

aurelie said:


> right, in that case we need to despatch someone into dog chat to announce that staffies are killers, someone into cat chat to start a thread proclaiming that people that let their cats out are neglectful murderers and someone into reptiles to say that pythons are a good starter pet. That should do it


haha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

chichi said:


> I'm picturing some awful scene, with Miss Shelley and a hoover.....and you are screaming......loudly


Jon...have you been liasing with Henry Hoover whilst Miss Shelley was out getting scotchy eggs


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Not if we all knock back several cans of Monster a day...haha!!!


I don't do those kind of energy drinks m'dear. I prefer something a little more robust


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Hands up if ya wanna confess to prying on TT profile page ...to see these VM :lol: :lol:


Trust the mods to be so quick


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> Hands up if ya wanna confess to prying on TT profile page ...to see these VM :lol: :lol:
> 
> Trust the mods to be so quick


I admit


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

dougal22 said:


> Awww, you haven't lived if you haven't had a thread closed :lol:
> 
> not that I'll let you win this one either


its unlikely i will win i dont have the attention spam to stay in one thread, or even one website, i will come back and have missed everything. As usual


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Hands up if ya wanna confess to prying on TT profile page ...to see these VM :lol: :lol:
> 
> Trust the mods to be so quick


ME lol!


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

You'd lot still going lol :cursing::nono:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

tonytibbs said:


> DOUGAL you wanted links:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/321956-your-photobombs-5.html
> 
> ...


Sorry, but if what you've just linked to is supposed to be Toby being a "baddie" then you had better buckle up for when you really get someone having a dig at you on here. Those comments were just....well.....nothing.

You need to get a thicker skin.....honestly!

I turned my VMs and PMs off ages ago, to avoid people sticking the boot in (only "friends" can VM me now). I like any spats to go on in public or not at all, so that way, all info is there, for all to see


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Hands up if ya wanna confess to prying on TT profile page ...to see these VM :lol: :lol:
> 
> Trust the mods to be so quick


Been there, done that


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> Hands up if ya wanna confess to prying on TT profile page ...to see these VM :lol: :lol:
> 
> Trust the mods to be so quick


Both my hands are up


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tonytibbs said:


> She called me paranoid and mentally ill, she is the nasty one.


For the record and the record does speak for itself as the mods have it all on record..I may have called you paranoid but never has the word mentally ill been posted by me in regards to you.

Furthermore that was posted in response to your third vm message on my own visitor's page. Mods removed two prior comments by you. Not once have I pm'd you nor have I responded to your pm.

And if I get banned over this thread I will not be trolling PF as someone else so it's been good to know y'all.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> its unlikely i will win i dont have the attention spam to stay in one thread, or even one website, i will come back and have missed everything. As usual


With the threads I post on, a long attention span isn't needed. They're usually closed after about three posts!!!

I wonder why this one is still open?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> For the record and the record does speak for itself as the mods have it all on record..I may have called you paranoid but never has the word mentally ill been posted by me in regards to you.
> 
> Furthermore that was posted in response to your third vm message. Not once have I pm'd you nor have I responded to your pm.
> 
> And if I get banned over this thread I will not be trolling PF as someone else so it's been good to know y'all.


Awwww, you won't get banned TT. We all wuvs ya too much lol

Actually, I wondered if TonyTibbs is actually you, trolling yourself

Not really but strange you are both "TT" .... don't take much to get me all confuzzled


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> For the record and the record does speak for itself as the mods have it all on record..I may have called you paranoid but never has the word mentally ill been posted by me in regards to you.
> 
> Furthermore that was posted in response to your third vm message. Not once have I pm'd you nor have I responded to your pm.
> 
> And if I get banned over this thread I will not be trolling PF as someone else so it's been good to know y'all.


you won't get banned TT...Your not fake.

I admire that if you have anything to say you don't say it sneakily or behind anyones back.

Don't leave us Well.....You can untill I've killed this thread then you can come back straight away


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

dougal22 said:


> With the threads I post on, a long attention span isn't needed. They're usually closed after about three posts!!!
> 
> I wonder why this one is still open?


mods are drunk im telling ya!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

chichi said:


> I'm picturing some awful scene, with Miss Shelley and a hoover.....and you are screaming......loudly


OMG! have you been spying again!!!!

Jees, can't do naff all around here anymore!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

loubyfrog said:


> you won't get banned TT...Your not fake.
> 
> I admire that if you have anything to say you don't say it sneakily or behind anyones back.
> 
> Don't leave us Well.....*You can untill I've killed this thread then you can come back straight away*


In your dreams


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Ah...it's been fun


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

To be fair to the mods, it's a bank holiday & they're probably spending time with their families 

Unlike me, who is hunched over a laptop refreshing the page ever 15 seconds


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

chichi said:


> I'm picturing some awful scene, with Miss Shelley and a hoover.....and you are screaming......loudly


THOSE VIDEOS ARE SUPPOSED TO BE PRIVATE...DAMMIT!!!
:mad2:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> To be fair to the mods, it's a bank holiday & they're probably spending time with their families
> 
> Unlike me, who is hunched over a laptop refreshing the page ever 15 seconds


Glad i'm not the only one, my husband keeps staring at me when I snort with laughter.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Ah...it's been fun


Yeah, for about five minutes. Now it's boring


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

jon bda said:


> THOSE VIDEOS ARE SUPPOSED TO BE PRIVATE...DAMMIT!!!
> :mad2:


Don't worry Jon, it's a secret between you & all of PF, what's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

dougal22 said:


> Been there, done that


Uh ho I better go look myself  I can't multi task anymore, keeping up with this thread and trying to hold it in is the best I can do atm.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

dougal22 said:


> Yeah, for about five minutes. Now it's boring


Loads of other threads to read


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

the rest of the forum is rather quiet i think everyone is in this thread lol


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> To be fair to the mods, it's a bank holiday & they're probably spending time with their families
> 
> Unlike me, who is hunched over a laptop refreshing the page ever 15 seconds


That means we've got to battle it out till the morning......Pro plus anyone???


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I will kill tjis thread as I go off to eat my stirfry.... :lol:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Loads of other threads to read


They're boring too


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

Sammy!!!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Maybe the mods have decided that if we are going to act like children they will treat us like children and have decided to ignore our 'bad' behaviour


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> I will kill tjis thread as I go off to eat my *stiffy*.... :lol:


PLEASE! TMI!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

MissShelley said:


> OMG! have you been spying again!!!!
> 
> Jees, can't do naff all around here anymore!





jon bda said:


> THOSE VIDEOS ARE SUPPOSED TO BE PRIVATE...DAMMIT!!!
> :mad2:


Haha, you can't keep anything private from the Chichi....she sees all.....can just imagine your next intimate moment and Miss Shelley saying "You don't think Chichi can really see us, do you?" lol


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

AnimalObsessed said:


> Sammy!!!


Yep, that's what I thought too


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

loubyfrog said:


> That means we've got to battle it out till the morning......*Pro plus anyone*???


Or an energy drink? Low cal of course.........


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> For the record and the record does speak for itself as the mods have it all on record..I may have called you paranoid but never has the word mentally ill been posted by me in regards to you.


http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-heal...-i-help-my-cat-headache-8.html#post1063144883

Pretty close imo


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> PLEASE! TMI!


At least it's calorie free.

Unlike energy drinks


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

I went to Facebook for two minutes and came back to two extra pages :shock:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> I will kill tjis thread as I go off to eat my stirfry.... :lol:


Whats in Your "stiffy" Mcwillow?

beansprouts?...Horse chestnuts? aka elephants toenails....I love them!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

dougal22 said:


> Yep, that's what I thought too


That's me!!!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Jonescat said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-heal...-i-help-my-cat-headache-8.html#post1063144883
> 
> Pretty close imo


It's a different member


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

AnimalObsessed said:


> Sammy!!!


Who's sammy


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

AnimalObsessed said:


> Sammy!!!


nice to meet you  hows shadow?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

dougal22 said:


> It's a different member


Pahaha! That makes for funny reading!!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> whats this juicy thread in dog section?


You really need to read it for yourself

Ahemm, ive been away and made 4 southern fried chicken salad wraps, now what have I missed.

And no, I only had one now im trying a sf choc shake mmmmmm tasty


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

loubyfrog said:


> Who's sammy


Who cares?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

AnimalObsessed said:


> Sammy!!!


What's my poor babbity ever done to you? :crying:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> Who's sammy


I'm Sammy!! 
I was just changing the tune of the thread 


Shadow And Lightning said:


> nice to meet you  hows shadow?


Ello again! 
He's well thank you! I received another ''gift'' this morning though :frown2:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

dougal22 said:


> Who cares?


I care...what if they're the last to post on this thread!!!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Jonescat said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-heal...-i-help-my-cat-headache-8.html#post1063144883
> 
> Pretty close imo


Ha...I don't fall for that one


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

loubyfrog said:


> I care...what if they're the last to post on this thread!!!!


They won't be


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> i care...what if they're the last to post on this thread!!!!


I'm the last post on this thread


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Jonescat said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-heal...-i-help-my-cat-headache-8.html#post1063144883
> 
> Pretty close imo


I don't often look in Cat Chat (not having any kitties myself). I know nothing of cats but just looking at the title of that thread, I am slightly confused:confused5:

How did you know your cat had a headache, did it tell you


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

AnimalObsessed said:


> I'm Sammy!!
> I was just changing the tune of the thread
> 
> Ello again!
> He's well thank you! I received another ''gift'' this morning though :frown2:


Hiya sammy

Sorry i didn't know who you were as so many names are getting thrown around....I'm all confuzzled!!


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

AnimalObsessed said:


> Ello again!
> He's well thank you! I received another ''gift'' this morning though :frown2:


does he eat them or expect you to deal with them? if he eats them he will have lovely teeth so thats good


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

AnimalObsessed said:


> I'm the last post on this thread


No...your bloody well not :lol:


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

does any one think maybe the mods have abandoned us?


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

chichi said:


> I don't often look in Cat Chat (not having any kitties myself). I know nothing of cats but just looking at the title of that thread, I am slightly confused:confused5:
> 
> How did you know your cat had a headache, did it tell you


It's not worth reading. Just another numpty talking outta their jacksy


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

paddyjulie said:


> No...your bloody well not :lol:


I AM 
Haha!


Shadow And Lightning said:


> does he eat them or expect you to deal with them? if he eats them he will have lovely teeth so thats good


He just leaves them there and walks off 
Although today it was 2 legs and a rabbit head 


loubyfrog said:


> Hiya sammy
> 
> Sorry i didn't know who you were as so many names are getting thrown around....I'm all confuzzled!!


Hello!
Don't worry about it, I was being random


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

is it not past all your bedtimes yet? 

Nite nite..sleep tight..don't let the bed bugs bite


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> does any one think maybe the mods have abandoned us?


Nope :frown2:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> No...your bloody well not :lol:


Neither are youuuuuuuuu lol


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

loubyfrog said:


> is it not past all your bedtimes yet?
> 
> Nite nite..sleep tight..don't let the bed bugs bite


Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

I've taken a leaf out of Tinks book. I'm staying up all night :lol:


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

loubyfrog said:


> is it not past all your bedtimes yet?
> 
> Nite nite..sleep tight..don't let the bed bugs bite


i was up until 3.45am last night so i think im ok for now


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

Nananana I am the last poster


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

message to mods ...... please do not remove thread until I have read it :lol:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

loubyfrog said:


> is it not past all your bedtimes yet?
> 
> Nite nite..sleep tight..don't let the bed bugs bite


Oh dear, you sound tired - why don't you have a nice little nap yourself?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

dougal22 said:


> It's not worth reading. Just another numpty talking outta their jacksy


Oh right.....CA is not the Cat Whisperer then lol


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> message to mods ...... please do not remove thread until I have read it :lol:


You're in for a longgggggggggggg night. Inane drivel at its best


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

HANG ON A SECOND!!!!
What is the prize for last poster?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

What a lovely jug


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

chichi said:


> Oh right.....CA is not the Cat Whisperer then lol


Heaven help us if they are 

Judging by their posts, I wouldn't let them babysit my cups and saucers let alone my cats


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

Finished dinner and was about 20 pages behind... whoops!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

I think the prize should be everyone gives positive rep to the last member


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> What a lovely jug


Aint it just.

If it were mine though i'd sell it and take the dosh


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

Ironically this just appeared on my FB feed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

I have completely forgotten what this thread is about 
Haha!


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

AnimalObsessed said:


> I think the prize should be everyone gives positive rep to the last member


i think shadow should choose the prize


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Just think if this was sad book, we could all poke a mod to get their attention


Whooo hooo waves to mods, nows the time to close


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Theres an interesting thread going off in general if anyones bothered 

Hope it doesn't get closed befor i get the chance to read it.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

it's a dot to dot


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I hope that this doesn't get closed yet. Would like to get to 50 pages 

One was closed the other day, just after I was called "disgusting" .... thread totally removed. Didn't even get to reply. Obviously, somebody didn't appreciate my sense of humour and it wasn't a regular poster, so I don't even know who called me "disgusting".... I forgot


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

:d :d:d:d:d :d :d :d


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm the winner!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> i think shadow should choose the prize


Definitely not!


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

Definitely wish I had gotten a bottle of champagne, would have gone down quite well this evening!!!


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

dun dun dunnnnnnn


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I live near there . Well somewhere where called the same name


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

I spy with my little eye something beginning with S.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

is it closed yet?????


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Jonescat said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-heal...-i-help-my-cat-headache-8.html#post1063144883
> 
> Pretty close imo


Wait, is that the same person? I never associated one with the other. Not the same writing style imo. Why so many in these last few days.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

londongal796 said:


> Definitely wish I had gotten a bottle of champagne, would have gone down quite well this evening!!!


Ooh yes that would have been lovely!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Wait, is that the same person? I never associated one with the other. Not the same writing style imo. Why so many in these last few days.


I think they're all connected TT....they've come back in droves!!!


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

AnimalObsessed said:


> I spy with my little eye something beginning with S.


socks!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Think this is about to get closed.....Mod just closed another thread hehe


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Just poured anther gin..any one want one?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

LAST POSTER 
Woooooo!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

oooooh what a lovely grape dish!!!!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

loubyfrog said:


> I think they're all connected TT....they've come back in droves!!!


I am ridiculously unobservant when it comes to this kind of thing!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

AnimalObsessed said:


> LAST POSTER
> Woooooo!


Booooooooooo


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> socks!!!


PINK ONES!!
I walked home 3 miles today from Missy in my socks!! My riding boots HURT LIKE HELL to walk in!! :frown2:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

phew!! Ok you can close it now


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Wait, is that the same person? I never associated one with the other. Not the same writing style imo. Why so many in these last few days.


i think the cat headache person was a child bored during their school holdays im sure when i looked at their previous threads they correlated with half terms and stuff lol


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

loubyfrog said:


> Theres an interesting thread going off in general if anyones bothered
> 
> Hope it doesn't get closed befor i get the chance to read it.


Yeah, I just went to post and it died right before my eyes!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Just poured anther gin..any one want one?


I'm fancying a nice pint glass filled with elderflower cordial & loads of crushed ice :thumbup1:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

loubyfrog said:


> oooooh what a lovely grape dish!!!!


Very nice indeed


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

loubyfrog said:


> oooooh what a lovely grape dish!!!!


Wow, you'd have to be REALLY posh to have a dish just for grapes.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

londongal796 said:


> Definitely wish I had gotten a bottle of champagne, would have gone down quite well this evening!!!





Aurelie said:


> Ooh yes that would have been lovely!


I still prefer strongbow dark fruits


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Last post for sureeeeee


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

AnimalObsessed said:


> PINK ONES!!
> I walked home 3 miles today from Missy in my socks!! My riding boots HURT LIKE HELL to walk in!! :frown2:


bahahaha your poor feet


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

welshjet said:


> I still prefer strongbow dark fruits


I saw that in Tesco yesterday - is it nice?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Could these little "last post" posts be counted as "spam" I wonder


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Aurelie said:


> Wow, you'd have to be REALLY posh to have a dish just for grapes.


Not just any dish...an eight to ten grand dish


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

AnimalObsessed said:


> PINK ONES!!
> I walked home 3 miles today from Missy in my socks!! My riding boots HURT LIKE HELL to walk in!! :frown2:


Get a bike, hun, does wonders for your core stability when you ride.

I've just read the cat headache thread. Holy heck!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am closing this too. I have had enough of the speculation and innuendo on recent threads. 
Members concerned know that this is an ongoing check up by mods and I am getting severely annoyed by all of this cloak and dagger he is/she is someone else!!
If you want to behave like kids in a playground go back to school


----------

